# Hoover Fishing Seminar XX



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Here we go! We're going full speed getting ready for the HFS XX on Saturday, February 17. 20 years! Seems like more recent that the HFS was started. But this year's seminar is going to be better than ever. Your critiques from last year gave us the direction you wanted us to go for this year. We've got 9 special Speakers. It's going to be hard for you to pick just which 4 sessions you wish to attend. If you've been troubled by the lack of success getting Saugeyes, there's good news coming your way with 3 men who will tell you what you need to hear both about the current status and also about how to get those toothy critters on your hook.. If your thing is Bass, we have 2 of the best Hoover anglers to guide you to them. Like to hang into one of those monster Blue Cats, we got Da Man for you. You say you'd like to learn more about fishing from a kayak? The #1 Hoover kayak angler is coming prepared. Maybe you like to go for eating material like Crappies & White Bass? We have 2 new gentlemen to share their successes. Maybe you have a youngster that you'd like to get started fishing. We have the best man to get you and kids on the water together and starting out right.

*Steve Holtzapfel*, the HFS Committee and the parents of the youth in the 2 clubs have been hard at it acquiring items for the raffle. If you or your business would like to donate new items, please contact Steve. As several companies have already done, cash is acceptable for us to purchase raffle items. We will again feature the ever popular 60 for $50 raffle envelopes which contain items or coupons worth at least $50. These will be in limited numbers. (first come, first served) Tickets will also be available at 12/$10 and $1 each. We will also have a bag of goodies for some early attendees that sign in.

Steve is also in charge of exhibits and tables. Outside exhibits (limited vehicle/boat spaces) go for donation of $75. Inside tables rent for $50. Contact Steve if you would like one of these. (Limited number available.) The parents are again planning to make the fresh sandwiches that will be available during the lunch break. They’ll be $6 for sandwich/chips/drink.  *Tim Van Auken* of Wm. Caxton Printing in Westerville, who donates all of our programs, will be in charge of ad sales. If you’d like to have your business seen as a supporter of the HFS youth, contact Tim. Full page is $100; ½ page is $50 and ¼ page (business card) is $25. 

As always we are limited to the first 325 folks who call. Remember that 100% of the net proceeds go to the WSMS Wolves Fishing Club and also to Hartley’s Hawg’s Youth Fishing Club. So please go to the *HFS XX* page and make your choices of 4 classes, then call us at *614-882-9464* before 8:00 p.m.. (You probably ought to have a 5th choice in case one of the classes is already sold out.) Call early because we suspect Dave Golowenski might mention the event in the Dispatch. If you get a voice mail, *please speak slowly in leaving only your name and phone number*. My wife still thinks we have a hearing deficit…we can hear 60 dB just fine, thank you very much. We will return all phone messages that we can decipher. At that time we’ll tell you how to make out your check and where to send them. Hey, you’re going to have such an amount of dog gone fun, you’ll need an empty back seat to haul it home.

Long Barbels


----------



## John Garwood (Jul 5, 2016)

Longbarbels said:


> Here we go! We're going full speed getting ready for the HFS XX on Saturday, February 17. 20 years! Seems like more recent that the HFS was started. But this year's seminar is going to be better than ever. Your critiques from last year gave us the direction you wanted us to go for this year. We've got 9 special Speakers. It's going to be hard for you to pick just which 4 sessions you wish to attend. If you've been troubled by the lack of success getting Saugeyes, there's good news coming your way with 3 men who will tell you what you need to hear both about the current status and also about how to get those toothy critters on your hook.. If your thing is Bass, we have 2 of the best Hoover anglers to guide you to them. Like to hang into one of those monster Blue Cats, we got Da Man for you. You say you'd like to learn more about fishing from a kayak? The #1 Hoover kayak angler is coming prepared. Maybe you like to go for eating material like Crappies & White Bass? We have 2 new gentlemen to share their successes. Maybe you have a youngster that you'd like to get started fishing. We have the best man to get you and kids on the water together and starting out right.
> 
> *Steve Holtzapfel*, the HFS Committee and the parents of the youth in the 2 clubs have been hard at it acquiring items for the raffle. If you or your business would like to donate new items, please contact Steve. As several companies have already done, cash is acceptable for us to purchase raffle items. We will again feature the ever popular 60 for $50 raffle envelopes which contain items or coupons worth at least $50. These will be in limited numbers. (first come, first served) Tickets will also be available at 12/$10 and $1 each. We will also have a bag of goodies for some early attendees that sign in.
> 
> ...


Been waiting on this all year only to be out of state then... Bummer


----------



## ReadHeaded Hunter (Apr 17, 2007)

I'll be there. My first time, looking forward to it


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

Just a final "bump" as we near the close-out of sales. We had a great meeting this week of the committee and we heard some exciting items that are going to be available for the raffle. We still have opening in all classes (as of this minute). Reservations close Wed. 2/7. Go to original post on this thread and give a call to be a part of this event and benefit the future of youth fishing.

Long Barbels


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

We hope you all are getting ready to get your fun face on. We've had our final meeting of the committee and we are set to give you a great event. Tammie has organized all the parents and has gotten some terrific items for the $50 envelopes. If this is your first seminar, when you buy $50 of raffle tickets you'll get 60 tickets and for the early birds, *while they last,* an envelope with at least $50 of value. Steve has gotten together some terrific raffle items again like trolling motor, fish finders, and rod and reels among other nifty items.

The doors open at 7:00 a.m. Saturday. When you arrive just follow the directions of the folks in the parking lot who will show you where to park. Speakers and exhibitors will be directed to a special area. As you enter the front door of the school you'll see registration tables. Check in and you'll be given your classroom cards with assigned times for each class. You'll also receive a program that will show you where the classrooms are located in school as well as restrooms. Check out the exhibits. We'll have coffee and donuts for sale. Get your raffle tickets and be ready in seats in cafeteria for start time right at 8:00 a.m. After the 3rd class period we’ll have a break where you can purchase a great sub sandwich and beverage and sit down and enjoy talking with other anglers. Then after the 4th period we will gather back in the cafeteria and dish out the raffle prizes.

We look forward to seeing everyone Saturday for a fun time with all net proceeds benefiting the 2 youth fishing clubs.

Long Barbels


----------



## kfi (Nov 11, 2013)

Attended my first Hoover Seminar today with my Son who recently joined the Hartley Hawgs Club that benefits from the proceeds from seminar. Had a good time and got to talk to a lot of knowledgable fisherman and hear several good speakers willing to share some of their experiences. Thanks all who put this together. Learned a few things and was a good way to spend half a day in mid-February.


----------



## Bleeding Minnow (Feb 22, 2012)

kfi said:


> Attended my first Hoover Seminar today with my Son who recently joined the Hartley Hawgs Club that benefits from the proceeds from seminar. Had a good time and got to talk to a lot of knowledgable fisherman and hear several good speakers willing to share some of their experiences. Thanks all who put this together. Learned a few things and was a good way to spend half a day in mid-February.


it was great chatting with you kevin!


----------



## hatteras1 (Jan 18, 2011)

We attended this years seminar, my Best friend Bill, this is his 19th year. It was a great presentation as always, and very good speakers. The weather even cooperated this time. I just hope my guest speaker can make it to XXI


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

hatteras1 said:


> We attended this years seminar, my Best friend Bill, this is his 19th year. It was a great presentation as always, and very good speakers. The weather even cooperated this time. I just hope my guest speaker can make it to XXI
> View attachment 255795


Your "guest speaker" will NOT be there next year! 55-24 (Deal with it.) However, you tell Bill I always look forward to seeing him every year and to get well and make sure you both are there in 2019. 

Long Barbels


----------



## Longbarbels (Apr 14, 2004)

HFS XX is now wrapped up and in the history books. What a great event. Thanks to all who attended this year. We had our wrap-up meeting and discovered that the monies made this year for the kids exceeded last year. Thank you for your generosity. We've already set the date for next years' HFS XXI and it will be Saturday, March 2nd. It was requested multiple times in the critique that we should start later. So we'll probably be starting at 9:00 instead of 8:00 a.m. Yeah, we read those critiques. It was also good to read that you liked the Speakers as we thought they did a terrific job. For the 2 responses that mentioned the sandwiches were too big...just see us next year and we'll cut them in half and eat your other half. Happy to be of help. Thanks again to all who attended. Hoover anglers are still the best!

Long Barbels


----------

